# My experience with Fyly in Greece ...



## gmurray (Sep 22, 2004)

I''m freshly back from my two weeks in Greece that included an 8-day skippered charter from Fyly Yachting. Since I had come here looking for experience and opinions, I thought it would be fair to share mine.

Everything I have to say is positive. Fyly arranged an 8-day charter from Athens to Thira (Santorini), leaving on a Thursday and arriving on a Friday - this was an odd schedule that many of the charter companies wouldn''t even consider. Fyly has an online payment system, which made me feel more comfortable than the "personal check" deposit required by some of the other charter companies I looked at. I made all of the arrangements via email; their responses were all very prompt and consistent. After the trip was settled, they overnighted me a boarding book, contract and a charter guide. This book was invaluable - it had maps, Greek phrases, tips for the charter and an optional pre-provisioning order form.

Once in Greece, I called Fyly one day before the charter was scheduled to begin. They said everything was in order and gave me an option of getting on the boat earlier on Friday to get more time sailing. They arranged my (they payed for a taxi) transfer from hotel to the boat in the marina. Upon arrival, we were greeted by both a representative from Fyly and our skipper. We took care of some paperwork and were escorted to a grocery across from the marina. We checked out and left the grocery - they went to the grocery and picked up our provisions and brought them to the boat.

The boat was a 41'' Bavaria. I''m new to yachting, but the boat was well-equipped and looked to be in better shape than most of the boats we saw during our charter.

We set sail that first day. Our skipper was top-notch. I can''t say this enough. Phillipos was EXTREMELY professional and a VERY capable skipper. 

During our trip, Fyly called the skipper to monitor our progress and make sure everything was OK. The Fyly representative even asked to speak to my wife and I to make sure that we were satisfied with everything.

I can''t say enough good stuff about how we were treated and the service from Fyly Yachting. I would not hesitate to book another charter with them and I recommend them unhesitatingly. 

I do not work for Fyly and am not associated with them in any way. I just wanted to post this here to provide some unsolicited feedback that might help someone else. If you have any questions, don''t hesitate to contact me directly.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hmm why does this glowing report sniff of a self serving greek charter broker, who obivously had nothing going on in the office, thought it might be good to write something to help promote business for next year.....


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Or maybe it''s a real unsolicited endorsement. 

Thanks for the info. When it comes time to charter in Greece, I''ll give them a call. It''s always better for the consumer when there are MORE charter companies to choose from. ;^)

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## fyly (Jul 25, 2003)

First of all we would like to thank Mr. Gregory for his kind words and for the effort which he took to write the above comments.

We would like to comment that in no way did FYLY request from our client to write on this message board. All our client’s comments, which are many, are published on our website http://www.fyly.gr/Update/cc/2004cc.html

We respect very much this message board and we intervene only when someone who has nothing better to do with their time but to make malicious and liable comments regarding our company. For example bankruptcy and a supposed claim from a client!

We have at you’re disposal the official contract and crew list stamped by the Greek port authorities.

Finally it seems that it is difficult for some persons to comprehend that FYLY is one of the many Greek companies which makes an effort and offers good service, good yachts and satisfied clients.

The FYLY Team


----------



## gmurray (Sep 22, 2004)

Ishunter, I invite you to contact me directly. I''d like the opportunity to convince you that I am nothing more than a satisfied customer. Then, I would like it if you would retract your statement.

The sole reason for me visiting this board after returning from my charter was to help others that might be going through the same uncomfortable and un-nerving experience of self-booking their first charter in Greece. I came to this board looking for experience and opinions from people who had done the same; mostly, what I found were negative opinions - the few positive remarks were always followed by someone, such as yourself, who sought to state their opinion of the post and cast doubt. This does not help people. I wanted to post a message so that the next guy that comes along and searches this board, looking to make himself more comfortable sending large sums of money to the other side of the planet, might find something that is clear and not confusing.

Please, contact me. I''ll send you photos of the trip; I''ll give you my phone number so we can speak.

G


----------



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

I can also say nothing but good things about FYLY. Charter in June. Ther performed exactly as they represented.


----------

